
The Vista Death Watch  - nickb
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2704,2209837,00.asp
======
smelendez
And what's the deal with tater tots? Are they potatoes, or are they children
who haven't yet learned to walk? Doesn't everyone like curly fries better
anyway?

Reading this column is like watching an elderly man try to imitate Jerry
Seinfeld.

~~~
allenbrunson
agreed. i clicked on the link because pcmag.com confers some credibility,
which dvorak squanders.

the dude has openly admitted to being a troll. i think it's time to move on.

